# Average speed of a sportive?



## helston90 (19 Feb 2014)

At the end of April I'm doing my first ever sportive, I've opted for the short loop at 42 miles just to see what it's like and understand how they work before having to be too worried about if I'll make the distance. 

What would be the average speed of a sportive rider over a 42 mile course climbing 4000ft? I know it's not a race but don't want to be stuck with the broom wagon at the back wishing I'd put more effort into training. 

Any guestimates or previous experiences would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vickster (19 Feb 2014)

Ride London has an average of 12-13mph over the 100. On a shorter but hill course, guess 13-15? Sportive a are done by all ages and both genders on a range of machines so if you can manage that on a road bike I would think you'll be fine


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2014)

There is no broom wagon. Just a car that collects all the signs. You will not be swept up if running late. Sportive's are run on open roads. So you can take as long as you like.


----------



## helston90 (19 Feb 2014)

^Teach me not to read it right- the broom wagon that it refers to in the application is for medical/ serious mechanicals which will give you a lift back to HQ, it doesn't mention if your'e too slow.


----------



## zizou (19 Feb 2014)

It varies hugely not just on the terrain but the event too.

I think generally a 42 mile course with 4000ft of climbing then if you can average 15mph then that would be top half of the field.

If the sportive has been run before then you will probably be able to find the times for previous years.


----------



## TeeQue (19 Feb 2014)

I've been considering a sportive, would tackling one on a semi slick tired MTB be a stupid idea?

I seem to be averaging about 11mph at the moment over hilly terrain.


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Feb 2014)

You will find people of all abilities and on all sorts of bikes, just go for it if it gives you a bit of motivation to ride.


----------



## Stu Plows (19 Feb 2014)

TeeQue, no stopping you on an MTB, seen plenty on the ones I have done. 

To the OP - Don't worry about speed, you'll be fine  4000ft over 42 miles is pretty hilly to me... I'd expect 13-15mph out of me.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2014)

TeeQue said:


> I've been considering a sportive, *would tackling one on a semi slick tired MTB be a stupid idea?*
> 
> I seem to be averaging about 11mph at the moment over hilly terrain.



No... go for it.


----------



## Mike! (19 Feb 2014)

Before I knew better I did the London to Brighton on an MTB with knobblies 

You'll be fine!


----------



## helston90 (19 Feb 2014)

The 42 miler is 4900 ft, the 64 miler is 6,500ft and the one I won't be doing for a while is the 95 miler at 9,200ft 
Cheers for the reassurance people.


----------



## HLaB (19 Feb 2014)

From the Sportives I've done there is all range of bikes and abilitites, sometimes the organiser will state the times or speeds needed before a sweep vehicle comes through but I wouldn't worry about it, enjoy the ride.


----------



## Smurfy (19 Feb 2014)

I'd class almost 100ft per mile as pretty hilly. If you're not used to that level of climbing you might get a shock!


----------



## nickyboy (19 Feb 2014)

4,900ft over 42 miles is a hard ride so unless you're very fit or very skinny or ideally both, don't expect more than 12mph in your planning. So three and a half hours plus stops, minimum.

But who cares? Just go out, ride, and enjoy yourself. And try to get some hill climbing in before the event


----------



## berty bassett (20 Feb 2014)

where is it ? sounds hilly !


----------



## helston90 (20 Feb 2014)

It's the Wiggle Cornwall Tor- based out of Lanhydrock, Bodmin, this is the profile for the 42 miler- as you can see you're either going up, or down, we don't tend to do flats down here.


----------



## maltloaf (20 Feb 2014)

I'm looking to do my first sportive this year too, the wye valley one out of Chepstow racecourse. I was thinking if I manage 15mph ave I'll be fine. I usually a average about 16-17 on my usual 20-30 milers.

It has 49/66/97 mile events, I'm hoping to do the 66 although that's around double my usual distance so I'm very apprehensive about it. I'll be taking it steady.

It's also fairly local so I'm hoping to have a go at the either the whole course or at least the toughest sections before the May event.

Cheers,

Kev.


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Feb 2014)

Beautiful countryside round there, know a lot of it quite well, some tough climbs out of Bodmin on to the moor, good luck. 60 pence per mile to ride your bike on public roads, don't get that bit.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Beautiful countryside round there, know a lot of it quite well, some tough climbs out of Bodmin on to the moor, good luck. 60 pence per mile to ride your bike on public roads, don't get that bit.




you get a free Gel......


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> you get a free Gel......


Oh wow!


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Oh wow!




Knew that would impress you.
And if you are very lucky you get to have your picture taken of which you can buy at a later date at a great expense.


----------



## helston90 (20 Feb 2014)

You get a little video of you crossing the finishing line as well- again probably at great expense.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2014)

A free Banana....


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Knew that would impress you.
> And* if you are very lucky you get to have your picture taken of which you can buy at a later date at a great expense.*



Same with racing that, hah! Problem with a sportive photo is the fat people on badly fitting bikes gurning in the background.


----------



## HLaB (20 Feb 2014)

I've done a couple of sportives where the photography was free (enthusiast photographer) or included in the entry but most are pay extra!


----------



## Doyleyburger (20 Feb 2014)

I have entered a sportif which is two weeks away. The course is 44 miles and 3,300ft.
I did the course two weeks ago and averaged 13mph. Not a great average I know but we did have plenty of stops and there was a few mechanical issues along the way........
Just to give you an idea, I have only been cycling since the end of last summer and this will be my first sportif of the year but I am looking to average 15mph during the ride. And to be frank I'd be disappointed if I couldn't achieve this


----------



## jowwy (20 Feb 2014)

maltloaf said:


> I'm looking to do my first sportive this year too, the wye valley one out of Chepstow racecourse. I was thinking if I manage 15mph ave I'll be fine. I usually a average about 16-17 on my usual 20-30 milers.
> 
> It has 49/66/97 mile events, I'm hoping to do the 66 although that's around double my usual distance so I'm very apprehensive about it. I'll be taking it steady.
> 
> ...


i'm helping out at that sportive on behalf of our cycle club - so might see you there


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2014)

Most are pretty stupid money. I'll stick to the ones where you get porridge, coffee, a foodstop with bananas, flapjack etc, and a post ride meal too !


----------



## KateK (20 Feb 2014)

Don't suppose I could miss out the ride and just do the foodstop....


----------



## Thomk (20 Feb 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Same with racing that, hah! Problem with a sportive photo is the fat people on badly fitting bikes gurning in the background.


I would have thought that a rider of your calibre would be way ahead of the fat gurning types.


----------



## Smurfy (20 Feb 2014)

KateK said:


> Don't suppose I could miss out the ride and just do the foodstop....


No, you're confusing it with the 'Watching boxsets on the sofa' event.


----------



## berty bassett (21 Feb 2014)

fli


helston90 said:


> It's the Wiggle Cornwall Tor- based out of Lanhydrock, Bodmin, this is the profile for the 42 miler- as you can see you're either going up, or down, we don't tend to do flats down here.
> View attachment 38482


flippin eck theres a few hills going on there aint there - i had a day down cornwall with the wind in my face all day - hardest day cycling so far


----------



## doog (21 Feb 2014)

12.4


----------



## Old Plodder (23 Feb 2014)

Average speed would likely need to be about 13mph over the day. That's the speed 'we' used to ride the 'hilly' sportives around Kent/Surrey/Sussex 
I've been over some of the hills in the West Country, & quite a few are harder.


----------



## KateK (25 Feb 2014)

YellowTim said:


> No, you're confusing it with the 'Watching boxsets on the sofa' event.


 Oh, ....I'm an expert at those...


----------



## SWSteve (25 Feb 2014)

@helston90 I'm doing the 60 miler with the GF. Think we need to step up her training plan!


----------



## swk9 (1 Mar 2014)

Im also doing my first sportive in April 27th, 65 miles, in Cheshire. I have done a few 30 mile rides in the last couple of week, but trying to up the distance each week by 5 miles so I am confident of hitting the distance. I also commute to work daily which is a round trip of approx 11 miles, not massive I know but a good base workout I think.

Do you think this is adequate?

Also I am planning on doing some rides along the liverpool leeds canal route, Im from liverpool, using a hybrid bike with 700c x28c tyres, am I likely to expererience any majors grip problems along there?


----------



## Banjo (2 Mar 2014)

swk9 said:


> Im also doing my first sportive in April 27th, 65 miles, in Cheshire. I have done a few 30 mile rides in the last couple of week, but trying to up the distance each week by 5 miles so I am confident of hitting the distance. I also commute to work daily which is a round trip of approx 11 miles, not massive I know but a good base workout I think.
> 
> Do you think this is adequate?
> 
> Also I am planning on doing some rides along the liverpool leeds canal route, Im from liverpool, using a hybrid bike with 700c x28c tyres, am I likely to expererience any majors grip problems along there?


Your doing plenty for a 65 miler. Try and do a 50 before the day. If you do too much you will start the ride tired, taper off your training a week before eat and drink lots and enjoy the day. You will find you perform better than you think you will on the day. Don't set off too quick at the start tag on to groups when you can.good luck


----------



## XRHYSX (11 Mar 2014)

I've did two sportives (44mi and 24mi) last year with my 7yr old son, both of us on smooth tyrerd MTBs, prob averaged 8-9 mph if that (7yr olds pace)
I'd say go for it, nothing stopping you


----------



## maltloaf (11 Mar 2014)

jowwy said:


> i'm helping out at that sportive on behalf of our cycle club - so might see you there


A bit off topic but they have drastically increased the distances since they started taking bookings. Since you're part of it in some way I was wondering if you could shed any light ? 

Surely some people will turn up for a 60 mile standard and be expected to do close to 100 miles to get their medal.


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2014)

im just helping on the day - not involved in organisation or route planning.


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Mar 2014)

maltloaf said:


> A bit off topic but they have drastically increased the distances since they started taking bookings. Since you're part of it in some way I was wondering if you could shed any light ?
> 
> Surely some people will turn up for a 60 mile standard and be expected to do close to 100 miles to get their *medal*.



Medal?

"Congratulations, you cycled around a bit today, have a medal!"


----------



## XRHYSX (11 Mar 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Medal?
> 
> "Congratulations, you cycled around a bit today, have a medal!"


I wasn't that fussed about it, but my 7yr old is chuffed to bits with his


----------



## maltloaf (11 Mar 2014)

jowwy said:


> im just helping on the day - not involved in organisation or route planning.


Sorry I wasn't insinuating anything just wondered if you had any info as to why. Wiggle haven't been too helpful and different areas of their site were still advertising both sets of distances until yesterday !


----------



## maltloaf (11 Mar 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Medal?
> 
> "Congratulations, you cycled around a bit today, have a medal!"


Well I think it's a t-shirt in the case of the wiggle ones but it's not the point I was making really, it was more that people will have booked expecting to do 66 miles complete their event and suddenly it's 90


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Mar 2014)

maltloaf said:


> Well I think it's a t-shirt in the case of the wiggle ones but it's not the point I was making really, it was more that people will have booked expecting to do 66 miles complete their event and suddenly it's 90



Better bang for their buck then isn't it!


----------



## maltloaf (11 Mar 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Better bang for their buck then isn't it!


It's great if you want to go further but if you considered the distance you booked to be your limit and suddenly they increase it by 50% then you can no longer complete the event. That's going to be disappointing.


----------



## winjim (11 Mar 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Medal?
> 
> "Congratulations, you cycled around a bit today, have a medal!"


The Grindleford Goat medals came in shortbread form. Just the thing after a hard day's riding nice pootle in the countryside.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Mar 2014)

User13710 said:


> Like at the end of a marathon or half-marathon when runners get one you mean? What's wrong with that?


 Quite. I still have my collection of various running medals and they are nice souveniers of days spent gallumphing around and suffering. If ever I enter a sportive, and I may do so one day, I will not just hope for, but will DEMAND a medal.


----------



## Trull (15 Mar 2014)

Reminds me of a 10k run in Inverness, we (there were about 1500 runners) warmed up to a pumping disco beat infront of three fitness instructors on podiums, ran the race, finished in the stadium on the track, sprinting over the line to the roar from the crowd got told we were awesome and got a mahoosive goody bag inc a technical fabric commemorative T-shirt and medal. You pay for this service of course and its nice, of course it was also nice that I scored a PB on negative splits to the end, so although its fashionable to slag off sportives in certain circles people also need to remember that they fulfill a need and are just a bit of fun.


----------



## helston90 (24 Apr 2014)

So it turns out there is more to this than just 'complete the course' the manual for the event informs us that riders have the chance to target a time to earn different medals- for a gold you must complete in 2hr 48, silver less than 3hr 07 and bronze less than 3hr 30, this gives me a target average of 15mph, 13.5mph and 12mph respectively. 

42 miles in <2hr 48 sounds fine compared to what I knock out on a commute- however the 4,900ft between me and the finish line will make it a challenge.


----------



## SquareDaff (24 Apr 2014)

Just go out there and enjoy it. The time is irrelevant. In fact, I usually find that I set my best times when I'm not thinking about the time (if that makes sense?)


----------



## Nomadski (25 Apr 2014)

helston90 said:


> So it turns out there is more to this than just 'complete the course' the manual for the event informs us that riders have the chance to target a time to earn different medals- for a gold you must complete in 2hr 48, silver less than 3hr 07 and bronze less than 3hr 30, this gives me a target average of 15mph, 13.5mph and 12mph respectively.
> 
> 42 miles in <2hr 48 sounds fine compared to what I knock out on a commute- however the 4,900ft between me and the finish line will make it a challenge.



It doesnt change the medal you get, only what "type" of time you are awarded. A gold, silver or bronze time. Just something to give some speed types something to aim for, although they probably already have an idea what sort of time they would expect.

I love sportives, I mostly enjoy the fact there are soooooo many cyclists out enjoying themselves. And the free banana.


----------



## helston90 (25 Apr 2014)

Nomadski said:


> It doesnt change the medal you get, only what "type" of time you are awarded. A gold, silver or bronze time.
> I love sportives, I mostly enjoy the fact there are soooooo many cyclists out enjoying themselves. And the free banana.


Thanks for pointing that out- saves a lot of disappointment when it turns out to be just wording (and bragging rights)!
As mentioned this is my first one- I've never ridden in with more than 2 other people before so being out with 1000+ is going to be an experience.


----------

